# Scared. Please Read



## hkakiklkekyk (May 15, 2011)

The feeling that I'm dreaming and the feeling that I'm dead have meshed together to the point where now I honestly have no idea if anything is real.

It feels like I'm floating through life and someone else is doing my talking, moving, everything. I'm scared that I've lost my mind and that this is the end. I worry that any minute my vision will cut off and I will be gone forever.

My voice doesn't belong to me and the reflection in the mirror is me, but it's not. I feel as though I'm morphing into a completely different person!

Even as I type this post, I question whether or not I am real. Whether or not my house is real, the people around me are real. These thoughts are so frustrating.

I feel hopeless and scared to death. I hate thinking that I'm not here. These feelings and thoughts are consuming me and taking joy out of everything that I do. I just need to know if there's anyone else that feels this way. I need to know if I should be committed or something.

I need to know if there's any way that I can relieve these feelings, at least so I don't question my own exsistence.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

hkakiklkekyk said:


> The feeling that I'm dreaming and the feeling that I'm dead have meshed together to the point where now I honestly have no idea if anything is real.
> 
> It feels like I'm floating through life and someone else is doing my talking, moving, everything. I'm scared that I've lost my mind and that this is the end. I worry that any minute my vision will cut off and I will be gone forever.
> 
> ...


I felt cured for about a month, now I'm back to this living hell, I feel the exact same way.. every single word, I can relate, I'm in a constant panic state, don't know what to do anymore


----------



## HurricaneSeb (May 23, 2011)

Me too. Depersonalization's a bitch. I think i'm gonna start again what psychologists have suggested i should do: Exercise everyday, don't use the computer before bed, and now, i have medication that i still haven't taken yet >_> It's worth a shot, and last year i was doing this exercise and positive thinking routine and it worked pretty well, but i sorta fell out of it, and lately i've been a lazy, depressed, nervous, and most of all, Depersonalized wreck. I recommend that everyone sees a psychologist or counsellor or whatever and to follow a routine like this, because maybe it's the only thing to get us out of this hell.


----------



## Calmback (May 28, 2011)

hkakiklkekyk said:


> The feeling that I'm dreaming and the feeling that I'm dead have meshed together to the point where now I honestly have no idea if anything is real.
> 
> It feels like I'm floating through life and someone else is doing my talking, moving, everything. I'm scared that I've lost my mind and that this is the end. I worry that any minute my vision will cut off and I will be gone forever.
> 
> ...


First of all it's important to understand that you're not going crazy and that no...you're no dead and that still you and the world around you are very real. DP Affects in different degrees 70% of the population...I know it sucks to be part of that percentage but getting anxious and depressed is not going to resolve anything...on the contrary is the only way to exacerbate DP. DP IS NOT going to get worst unless you allow it to consume your life. 
Don't obsess with forums and reading over and over about other's negative experiences. It can trigger an anxiety or panic attack reading some posts that frankly are not conducive to a recovery. Keep a positive attitude and try to feel you life with positive things, people and feelings.
Every single time the realization that you're living a DP moment comes to you try to switch your thoughts to something else...and I mean IMMEDIATELY. Doing this is a consistent manner is the only way you'll get better. I'm sure there are hundreds of activities that you've postponing or need your attention. Learn a new language , organize your closet, watch a funny video or movie, clean the garage, go for a bike ride, take a nice bath with some nice essential oils, answer your emails, call or meet a friend, clear your paperwork ...take this time to build a better you. Sometimes we take for granted how good we feel and we become lazy and inactive doing things that can improve our lives. Give a positive light to what you're experiencing now. Also, keeping your surroundings clean and organized can ease any feeling of DP. Taking care of yourself, eating properly, keeping a groomed and clean appearance would have the same positive impact.
Life is too precious. Don't allow DP take away the joy of it.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I am almost completely recovered from dp dr, panic attacks sometimes 3to 5 a day and ocd. I have been where you are and i know it can be scary, like it says on the posts, keep your self busy, distraction is the key. I couldnt work for quite a while but was able to fill my days, yoga was great, reading, walks, bike riding, cleaning house and taking care of myself. Hang in there it will get better just try to focus on anything that takes your mind of the dp dr.


----------



## popohaejo (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess this will sound weird. But just _reading all this_, makes me feel _better_. Of course this constant unreal feeling is always with me, as it always has, but _I'm not alone_.

Anyway, I recognize myself in everything that's been written here... Lately, I've been getting panic attacks again. After many years of not having them at all. But this time, the panic attacks are really long lasting, therefore more harder to handle.

And, I've isolated myself. I was never a social person from the beginning, but I always got friends somehow. But now, I've neglected everyone and I'm not sure why. But all this made me even more concentrated on this shit. Which gave me even more anxiety. Because... I feel so alone, and I don't feel REAL. I doubt my existence everyday.

Anyway, as usual I just keep on talking unnecessary shit... I just agree with the previous posts. You need to activate yourself. Distraction is the key. And also, start _convincing _yourself that you're actually real. Because, DP/DR is only _fooling_ you. And you're not the only one feeling unreal. Since there's more people feeling like you... then doesn't that feel better? I hope it does... And... do you remember your life before all this? You might not remember how it felt like being alive, but you didn't feel like now, right?

xx


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

I relate to all of that.


----------

